# Trouser style jeans + Interview?



## randeezi00 (Oct 9, 2009)

Am I going to look wildly underdressed and/or unprofessional if I wear these to an interview at a shoe store? 

I have black slacks but I fear that they will be too short for heels that I'd like to wear... 

Still not sure what I'm going to wear on top..

Anyhoo, any advice would be greatly appreciated, I have no fashion sense or style. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 9, 2009)

Usually, jeans are a no-no at interviews, but I think it depends on the kind of store (ie, young and trendy, conservative, sophisticated and high-end?) You want to look like you belong in their store and team, but always err on the side of overdressed rather than underdressed! If the jeans are your only real option and you're not sure on what kind of look you should go for it's probably best to play it safe and pair them with a tailored shirt (black or white are usually good choices if they suit you). Good luck! Let us know how you go!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 9, 2009)

I would take the safe road and say no to jeans for interviews. No matter what the job is, it's best to always dress professional =)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 9, 2009)

I think it depends on the type of store. If all of the employees wear casual clothes, and probably even the manager, I don't see a problem with it. A good principle is "dress for the job you want to have". Good luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree...If the store employees wear jeans I would say that is fine .....But if not I would not wear jeans to an interview ......I personally would probably not wear them anyway...But that is just me...I tend to be more conservative/business casual when I interview and when in doubt I rule it out, because I hate second guessing myself afterwards or feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 11, 2009)

I work at Lucky in people come in all the time buying our trouser jeans for work.  We have a dark wash that everyone loves, and we've had some before that one look and you don't think, omg that girl's wearing jeans, you think, omg, I love her trousers.  If they're dark wash I say rock them.  I've seen lighter wash ones and they don't look so much professional. 

With a shoe store (and pretty much anything retail that's not high end like Coach or KC or Kate) I'd say it's safe.  You obviously have went in there and seen what the employees are wearing so if you're considering wearing these I'm thinking maybe their dress code is a bit relaxed.


----------



## randeezi00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I REALLY appreciate it, all of my friends are pretty indifferent about clothes so your input saved me! 

I ended up wearing slacks but now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the trouser-jeans because I think they were just a WEE bit too short lol.
I ended up wearing a black and white houndstooth cardigan over a white cami, black slacks and pointed heels. 

Anywho, I think I bombed the interview, I am getting over the flu and though no longer ill I was all congested and raspy sounding and also felt out of it and kept tripping over my words. I don't know why I was nervous, but it was so embarrassing! Oh well, theres always next time...

Thank you again <3


----------

